# Lots of trouble this week with the AMNPS



## mfreel (Nov 26, 2013)

First of all, normally this thing smokes great.  However, this weekend, I couldn't keep the thing lit to save my life, or my turkeys.

I put my pellets in the microwave for about 45 seconds before loading the AMNPS.  Then, I filled it up for about 8 hours worth of smoke.

I could NOT keep it lit.

I'm using a MES 30.  The top vent was wide open.  The feeder tube was removed and I also removed the chip pan.  Again, this usually works just fine.

The only difference that I can see was the WIND.  Had a 20-30 wind out of the south both days.  Essentially, it was blowing right up my feeder tube hole.  (please, no jokes).

But I would think that that would keep pumping air into the smoker.

Any ideas?

I apologize if this isn't the best thread location for this question.  Moderator, feel free to move this, but let me know where you put it.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am thinking you need to tent The AMNPS. Probably got dripped on. Make sure you have it going real good before you put it in. You need to leave your chip loader in the Mes and pull it out about 1" With the top vent wide open.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 26, 2013)

> Essentially, it was blowing right up my feeder tube hole...


Alright, first of all, you can not set this up and then expect that no one is going to knock in down....  Let the jokes commence...

I had a problem keeping my AMNPS lit for the first time last weekend.  Turns out the pellets were damp.  I store my pellets sealed in the bags, then put into an additional sealed bag.  Then I put them into a sealed bucket, and that is in a shed that is very dry.  They still absorb moisture from the air.

A lot of people microwave them, I keep a heat gun out there, so I just dried them off for a couple of minutes using the heat gun and they worked fine after that.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

your best bet is to email or call Todd directly and ask him. I had a ton of trouble with mine when I first got it. turns out I had my smoker sitting in a corner on the back patio up against the side of the house. ended up moving it to a more open area and put it on a small table that's about 2 ft high and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2013)

I started putting my pellets in the oven at 200 for 30 min before I use them. Since I started doing this I have had zero problems, they light faster and stay lit.


----------



## mfreel (Dec 23, 2013)

I should have added that I put a 3" right angle on the vent and I think everything is fine.  I think it had trouble drawing air.  Anyway, with the right angle "chimney," it's been fine.  I still microwave the pellets every time for at least a minute.  Haven't had any trouble.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 24, 2013)

Doesn't microwave just excite the water? I'm thinking you would just have warm moist pellets. Put a wet towel in there and it will still be wet but warm. Only had to dry wine barrel and did in the oven at 200* for 20 min or so.


----------



## sprky (Dec 24, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Doesn't microwave just excite the water? I'm thinking you would just have warm moist pellets. Put a wet towel in there and it will still be wet but warm. Only had to dry wine barrel and did in the oven at 200* for 20 min or so.


You may be on to something. I started out microwaving my pellets and it was kinda hit and miss if I had trouble keeping a good burn going. Since I started using the oven I have had zero trouble.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad I could help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Love these icon things.


----------

